# storing mead



## shadetreebeeman (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: storing mad*

Mead/wine alcohol content kills the bacteria that produces it at about 12 to14 %


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

*Re: storing mad*

I do not have your will power - long term storage is one problem we never have at our house. We must havea ghost, because someone pulls the corks and the stuff disappears fast. Can't quite figure it out, but I'll take another sip and ponder it some.

The mead may continue to mellow over time. If it was sweet when you bottled it, it will remain sweet unless for some reason fermentation has started again. Depending on your yeast choice, the 12-14% alcohol levels may have indeed killed off the yeast and it is no longer viable. If fermentation resumes or has never fully stopped, you may end up with glass grenades in the basement. If you want to, next time freeze it at or just before bottling time. Redstone Meadery in Boulder, Colo. does that to kill yeast. The first I'd heard of that method was last Jan. when we toured their meadery. Best darn mead we've ever tasted... I can only hope & dream of making batches that delicious.


----------

